

Lending Club IPO Up 56% on First Day, Sets Stage for Hortonworks and New Relic - zt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/11/lending-clubs-ipo-pops-56-in-its-first-day-sets-stage-for-hortonworks-and-new-relic-offerings/

======
lifeisstillgood
I always think that if my IPO was priced such that it doubled or whatever on
the first day, I should sue my bankers for the difference between what I got
and what it was worth.

In the end, it's the coke machine theory - I should IPO at a price that sells
all available shares but one.

~~~
Danieru
Except when you IPO you do not sell all your shares. You want the price to go
up and maximize your personal upside.

~~~
cylinder
You still get the same upside, all that matters is the price. You own the
shares already, you're not buying them in the IPO.

